# celestial pearl danio tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

took some pics last night.

3 gal eclipse
11 cpds
peacock moss
pellia growing on rocks
a rogue blyxa
ludwigia senegalensis


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I like Sir.....Nice and simple....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, from what I've been gathering, the CPD's like a messy tank, all full of moss and junk. It gives them security and will help initiate breeding.

I'm trying to get flame moss, pheonix moss and pellia to grow in this tank. So this is kinda an experimental tank.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

new scape: stripped the tank, made a moss wall, added cherry shrimp, stargrass, elatine tiandra

a little cloudy as I just set this up


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

i gotta say... i liked it better before.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the outlook, we'll see in a few weeks what it looks like then...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

love the natural soil... looks like a pond


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where'd you get the CPDs?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

from a friend who got them from a breeder...

the substrate is sand base, Eco complete then ADA aquasoil mixed in on top.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

nice natural look


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Definitely post updated pics once it has filled in a bit. Eager to see what it looks like then.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

will do brudda


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

new pics:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

never knew one could so much with 3 gallons.. amazing job


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

traumatic said:


> thanks for the outlook, we'll see in a few weeks what it looks like then...


haha agreed.. this scape got tremendous potential, great job.. I like both scapes, but I see where you are going with the new one, and I like it a lot fella


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks, I'm working with some leftovers and what survived from my 28. The Elatine triandra didn't fair well in the 28. I thought it'd look perfect in here. I have a feeling that when the stargrass takes off, it'll fill up the tank pretty wild. I added some glosso to the right side in front of the rocks. I only did that because it's hard to get a good mat of it in my 28 due to the larger grain size of the gravel and the fact that my fish like to pick thru and uproot it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

A little better growth...

full tank shot


Elatine triandra


added some glosso that wouldn't stay rooted in the 28


cherry shrimp


----------

